# "Been Waiting All Day For Sunday Night"



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The Dallas Cowboys play the Los Angeles Rams tonight.

I hope sports will help give people a pleasant distraction from the grind.

I've been a Cowboys fan since the Ice Bowl on the frozen tundra of Green Bay.

I hope the Cowboys have a great season.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Bang Bang! Here come dem Cowboys!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

WOW! The Rams have an absolutely amazing new stadium to play in. Stunning!

Their new logo looks more like a goat than a ram, though! :lol:

Wonder what Jason Garrett is doing right now? :roll:

The dawn of the Mike McCarthy era. Cowboys needed a new coach. :nod:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Well, new head coach Mike McCarthy decided to go for it with a 4th and 3 on the 11 yard line with the game on the line at 20-17, instead of tying the game at 20-20. Gutsy, but an ill-advised decision....

Unbelievable. Jason Garrett was too conservative; McCarthy didn't have Aaron Rodgers to save him.

Dak Prescott fell apart in the second half; cannot win the close games; now 1-7 in one score games.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So now I'm watching Pittsburgh play the Giants. Without the fans, it is almost eerily quiet. Strange....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Jason Garrett sighting - he looks as lost as he used to. Bright lights in the Big City....


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

How 'bout dem Cowboys?

Dak Prescott is the only player in NFL history to throw for over 400 yards passing (450, actually) and score three touchdowns rushing in a game.

How 'bout Dak?!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, tonight is Monday Night Football, and the dawn of a new era. The Raiders of Las Vegas...!

The Las Vegas Raiders play the New Orleans Saints in sunny Las Vegas! Brand new shiny stadium!!

I wonder how many records Drew Brees will break tonight? Man, I'm glad football is back...!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, Jon Gruden has the Raiders playing very tough football again. Even Derek Carr looks angry.

And Jon signed former Dallas Cowboy tight end Jason Witten to a contract; good to see him again.

The Riders look motivated, well conditioned, and wanting to win. A nice change in team demeanor.


----------

